# My girls in some of their new bargain clothes!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Each of the girls got the purple velour sweatshirt (Top Paw) that Hope and Ruby are modeling and Eden also got the thermal shirt (Martha Stewart). Not bad for $4.97 each. Had each been $19.97. Just had to share.




























...and this one I had to post because I remain so fascinated by black dogs and how shiny they are!! My other two have colors that just do not reflect like this one. 









Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh those are super cute!! Your girls look great


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awwww the purple is lovely you got 3 lovely girls.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am hoping the pink ruffles on Eden and the purple on Ruby will help people see that they are girls. People think Hope is my only girl. Eden is so dainty and delicate and looks so feminine to me anyway!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The outfits are so cute on your girls. I like Martha items. Amberleah has a Martha bed I got 1/2 off. .


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I got the same shirt for Taz that you got for Eden. It is really cute, isn't? Taz's is an xs. What size is Eden's?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would love to get more MS beds. We have two and they have held up well. I got one on sale but I would have LOVED half price!
Eden's shirt is also an XS. She is 3.25 lbs.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Taz weighs 2.75 lbs but is only 4 1/2 months old. The shirt's a little big on her right now but still wearable. I didn't see the shirt you got for Hope and Ruby. It's really cute too. I also got two hoodies for $4.97. One is orange ,brown and green stripes. She'll wear it for Thanksgiving. Other one is pink with brown trim.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Eden is my little one. She will be 10 months on Monday. She was right under 3 pounds when we got her at 8 months but I have been feeding her as much as the big girls (they are over 1 year old now and weigh 3.7 lbs.) to fatten her up. She was apparently not a great eater. Ziwipeak changed that!
I wanted the cream thermal for all of them but the XS was too small but the S too big for my other two. None of mine will tolerate hoods so the purple one is like a sweatshirt/hoodie but with no hood. Very soft. 
I saw the fall colored striped hoodie. The colors were beautiful. Taz will be stunning for Thanksgiving!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw they are so cute. Karen! I love them!  Roo has the same one and she's wearing it tonight, how funny! I'm a bargain shopper too.  I took a quick (poor quality) pic of Roo with it on. I think it's the same one, Roo's looks plum though. (Pip wanted in on the action :lol


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Eden is such a pretty, petite girl. The size difference between the small and the extra small is strange. The small is twice as big.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Karen & Foggy all of your fur babies are adorable! Great pictures!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I LOVE Pip and Roo. Eden is trying hard to look like Pip.

Terri-you are right. The small was giant compared to the XS. I needed something in between.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with you Karen. Your girls have very feminine faces,even Miss tomboy Ruby,lol!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi karen im seeing eden is tinier than hope and ruby how do you find the tinies ive asked othesrs bsefore but never actually get a real answer is there something i should look for thank you


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Ha, I got that same purple outfit for Lexxi. And they had a purple striped hoodie I got for Isis, but she totally freaks if I try to put clothes on her, so I guess Lexxi actually got two outfits.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

They look adorable!

Do you find there isn't that good of a selection of XS? I can't decide if there are that many tiny dogs out there, or they just aren't making alot of them.

I would never mistake any of your girls for boys! (Gracie is the most macho female I've ever seen - so I understand when people think she's a boy - I even gave away her pink clothes this week, as they just look ridiculous on her!)


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aww They are so cute in those outfits!!! Super adorable!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

All 3 of your girls are soooo beautiful!!!! and I know what you mean about the shiney black coats .....just so pretty!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I love how shiny Eden's coat is!! The MS shirt looks great on her. Love the purple sweatshirt too. I got Hershey the striped purple hoodie for $4.97 too! Did you get 3 of the purple sweatshirt so they could wear it all at the same time? They look so cute!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

bayoumah said:


> hi karen im seeing eden is tinier than hope and ruby how do you find the tinies ive asked othesrs bsefore but never actually get a real answer is there something i should look for thank you


I cannot really answer because we never intended to have babies smaller than 5-6 pounds. Our girls are really not tiny. There are some here who have babies a pound or more smaller who are full grown. They are on the smaller side of average. Our boy was between 5 and 5.5 pounds and we thought he was perfect. I wanted AKC registered dogs but their size was something I did not consider. Hope, at 9 weeks, was the same size as all her litter mates so there was no real difference. We chose her because she "picked" my husband. Same with Ruby. She maybe looked a tiny bit smaller than the other two. Now Eden was easier. She was already 8 months. Personal preference really but we just decided that we did not want 2 under 4 pounds and then, say, a baby twice that size. We preferred after the other two really accidentally (both have larger parents) ended up being the same size to have another similar. Others here may be able to tell you things to look for but the "look at the parents' rule only applies to my youngest. 



kimr said:


> Do you find there isn't that good of a selection of XS? I can't decide if there are that many tiny dogs out there, or they just aren't making alot of them.


I was surprised because where I met the lady is a more affluent area and they had TONS of XS and S sizes. The store closer to me had only bigger sizes left.



hershey109 said:


> Did you get 3 of the purple sweatshirt so they could wear it all at the same time? They look so cute!!!


Ha! I did get three only because mine do not like hoodies or turtlenecks and it is hard to find things that are not either of those.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They look absolutely adorable! 
And WOW what great prices!


----------



## Heatheryou (Oct 2, 2008)

I got the pink and purple shirt for zinnia as well. It was on sale at petsmart. I bout a size small and she is 4lbs. Its really cute.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

awww you have a new baby lol she is gorgeous  been a while since i been online haha


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Gorgeous outfits! really suits them and what a fab price


----------

